# Ste's cutting journal



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Morning all,

Im starting a cutting phase and thought i would post up my routine, diet etc to keep track of where i am at and create my own lil journal and also to get advice off all you guys out there.

First of all, my stats, im 21, weighin 13st 10lb, been training for approx 3-4 years. Ive done 2 cycle in the past 2 years, first one didnt go so great but the second was much better, first course consisted of Test E & Deca, second course Test400 & sus250. Got some great gains of the second cycle. I came off cycle approx 9/10 weeks ago and kept the majority of my gains.

Ive decided that i want to get into competing kinda shape, and so i have been to see a personal trainer come bodybuilder, hes in his 40s and been training all his life and stil competes today so its great to have him behind to keep me in check. He has advised for me to cut my bodyfat level right down so i can see where im at, reckons i need to shift about a stone, stone and half to be at a decent bodyfat level and see some abs.

So, i started this diet on saturday, bit of a strange starting place but couldnt wait til monday, just wanted to get stuck in. My diet will consist of the following over the next several weeks;

6am - 40 mins stationary bike

7am - 100gs oat and 2 scoops whey

2 x fish oils, multivit & vitamin C

10am - 2 tins tuna, hand full of nuts & peice of fruit

1pm - 220gs chicken with green veg or salad

2 x fish oils

4pm - 100gs instand oats & 2 scoops whey & 5gs creatine

5pm - train & 40mins cross trainer or steady walking on treadmill

6.30pm (ish) - 2 scoops whey & 2 scoops waxy maise starch & 5gs creatine

7.30pm - 220gs chicken with green veg or salad & 1tbls whole earth peanut butter

2 x fish oils, multivit

10pm - 2 scoops casein protein

I will be training 4/5 times weekly and cardio will be performed twice per day even on weekends.

I will be drinking a sh1t load of water and also the green tea during the day.

I have started taking a T5 first thing in the morning before my cardio, I have also started taking 50mg of prochem winstrol ED. Never used winny before so i am excited to see its effects.

I will post up some pictures some time this week so you can see where i am at.

All advice and critisms welcome, cheers.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Last nights Leg session;

squat

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

140kg x 10

160kg x 6

60kg x 15

leg press

6 plates x 15

8 plates x 12

10 plates x 10

12 plates x 8

14 plates x 6

6 plates x 15

Leg Ext

35kg x 12 (pause at top for 2 seconds)

35kg x 12

35kg c 12 (pause at top for 2 seconds)

SLDL

60kg x 15

100kg x 12 x 12

Leg curl

30kg x 12 x 12 x 12

Calf raises, 6 sets (unsure on weight)

supersetted with bodyweight calf raises

Abs

Hanging leg raises x 10, 8, 8

40mins on crosstrainer

Got up at 6am this morning, popped a swift T5 then 40mins on the bike, great stuff.

Energy levels are quite good at the moment although the hunger is quite bad late afternoon.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Last nights back & bi's session;

BW pull ups, 10, 8, 6

Straight bar pull downs

4 sets, 15 reps each set

Bent over row

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15 (felt a bit too heavy and wasent contracting the muscle enough)

90kg x 15

V-Bar pull downs

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Single arm DB row

60lb x15

65lb x 15

65lb x 15

DB Bisep curls

12kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

Straight bar curls

55lb x 15 (bit too heavy, started to swing a bit)

50lb x 15

50lb x 15

Rope curls

1 set x 20reps (just to finish off)

40mins on crosstrainer, done!

Im feeling a bit harder already, dont know if this is just phycological tho or maybe because ive lowered my carbs and ltherefore less water retention. Weigh in saturday morning.

Cardio this morning went sweet, seems to be gettin easier each session.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tonights chest session;

Incline DB press

20kg x 15

25kg x 15

30kg x 12

35kg x 10

22.5kg x 15

Decline machine press,

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Flat DB flys,

14kg x 15 x 15 x 15

Rope pull overs,

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Dips,

BW x 10 x 8 x 7

40mins on cross trainer.....done!

Just eating my chicken n green veg now, niceeeeeee.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's my most recent pic, this was took at the beginning of april, not great but yano, my body hasent changed too much since then, if anything just put a lil fat gain on stomach due to bulk. Will post up next pic after 2-3weeks of starting diet.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tonights shoulders session went a lil like this;

smith machine press

4 sets, 15 reps each set

DB Press

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Side laterals

4 sets, 15 reps each set

Cable laterals

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Face pulls

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Bent over rear delt raises

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Machine shrugs,

6 sets, 15 reps each set

abs

decline sit ups

4 sets, 15ish reps each set

leg raises

3 sets, 12-15 reps each set

40 mins on the cross trainer, done and dusted!

not going to bother putting the weights up 2nyt as i went really light and was just concentrating on form, squeezing the muscle, mind n muscle connection etc. Good session.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just done a lil tris and calves session 2nyt, went a lil like this;

EZ bar kick tricep extentions,

4 sets, 15 reps each set

V Bar cable push downs,

3 sets, 15 reps each set

rope push downs,

3 sets, 15 reps each set

standing calf raises,

4 sets, 15 reps each set

BW calf raises,

3 sets, 10 reps each set

40 mins on the cross trainer. Done!

Saturday tomorrow so i wont be trainin but will stil being doing morning cardio.

Weigh in tomorrow, unsure of what my target weight loss per week should be, i was thinking somethin along the lines of 3lb (ish) per week maybe?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

good look fella, will follow your progress, im cutting atm too but ive got allot more than you to loose.

how far are you going with the cut, have you got an ideal bf% you want to get to, or are you going to try get down to competing levels?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> good look fella, will follow your progress, im cutting atm too but ive got allot more than you to loose.
> 
> how far are you going with the cut, have you got an ideal bf% you want to get to, or are you going to try get down to competing levels?


alright adam, im not sure on bodyfat %, i just know that my ultimate aim is to get into competing shape, my first goal is to see some clear defined abs and then go from there really.

How long you been dietin for mate?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a little update from this mornings weigh in,

I jumped on the scales this morning and ive gone from 13st 10lb to 13st 11lb.

This really confused me as i have stuck to my diet and done cardio twice per day at 40mins each session, i really couldnt understand this. Even so, i stil continued with the cardio this morning.

Ive looked into it and i think that this is because of my change in diet and reduced carbs, my muscles are storing glycogen and filling with water. Well, i hope this is the case anyways!

i have been advised to stay off the scales for a while and use the mirror to monitor my progress. Will see how things go.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Ste - this is due a bump I reckon 

Good luck with the diet - not sure I've read starting weight and weight now ?

which comp would you be doing ? I think you really need to set a fixed date - it helped me a lot in sticking to the diet - dont think I would have got there otherwise


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> Hi Ste - this is due a bump I reckon
> 
> Good luck with the diet - not sure I've read starting weight and weight now ?
> 
> which comp would you be doing ? I think you really need to set a fixed date - it helped me a lot in sticking to the diet - dont think I would have got there otherwise


aye up jem,

my startin weight was 13st 10lb, ony started last week. im 1 week in.

I havent got a clue comp wise, i was just going to see what im looking like, i just dont want to rush into it this year, try and get into a comp and come in lookin sh1t, i might be better off waiting til next year and gettin some more size on me so that when i do compete, i will look somethin special.

i dont know really, just basically going to see how things go.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

wouldnt worry about weight, im dieting and im loosing fat according to my callipers but my weight has stayed the same, i have dropped about 5% bf since i started my diet and yet ive only lost 5kg (iam 119kg now at 20%) just go by how you look. ive been dieting properly for 6 weeks now, but have only just stepped the cardio up this week.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate, will be following


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Weekend update;

Only managed to get my cardio in twice over weekend due to bein at g/fs for the most of it, managed 40mins sat morning and 40mins tonight.

Managed to keep on top of the diet tho, basically lived on chicken salads a few whey shakes. Traininin arms tomorrow with the trainer, will update with workout tomorrow.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Good luck mate, will be following


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Todays update,

Didnt end up trainin arms tonight, trained back instead. You will notice that my training is a little hit and miss at the moment and not structured on set days, this is because i have been having a few one to one sessions with a bodybuilder trainer, got one more session left now, will be training arms on wednesday.

My trainer advised me tonight to have a carb up on the weekend, either a sat or sun, basically eat what i want so long as i dont go stupid and i try to ensure that i get my protein in. Im lookin forward to this, i can feel a sunday dinner comin on, a mc d's maybe, or maybe a curry!!

Tonights back session;

lat pull downs,

4 sets, 15 reps each set (on last set, paused at bottom for a second)

DB rows

3 sets, 12 reps each set

BB rows

4 sets, 15 reps each set

T-Bar rows

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Low pully rows

3 sets, (fast) 15 reps each set, just get that extra pump

Bent over rear delts

3 sets, 15 reps each set

abs

weighted crunches (10kg plate)

3 sets, 15 reps each set

hanginh leg raises

3 sets, 15 reps each set

40mins on cross trainer, done!

Was a good session, im feelin tighter already, arms were lookin quite veiny aswel tongiht, great stuff! Trainin chest tomorrow.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate, how you liking the higher reps?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Good workout mate, how you liking the higher reps?


alright mate, yeh im startin to like the 15 reppers, was hard at first but startin to get used to it now, really get a good pump and by the end of my session im drippin in sweat.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Todays chest session;

Incline DB press

16kg x 15 (warm up)

24kg x 15

26kg x 15

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

18kg x 15

Decline DB press

50lbs x 15

60lb x 10, x 10

Flat flys

14kg x 15

16kg x 15

18kg x 15, x15

DB pull overs

50lb x 15

60lb x 15, x 15

Cable cross over

2 sets, 15 reps each set

BW Dips,

think i got 10, 8, 7

40mins on cross trainer, done!

Got a great pump of this session, and feelin a little leaner than before.

Think im going to try and get some progress pics up the weekend, 2 weeks in, see how it goes.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tonights arms session; (bisep exersize, tricep exersize, bisep exersize . . . .)

Standing EZ Bar curls

4 sets, 15 reps, 12 reps, 12 reps, 15 reps

Skull crushers

4 sets, 15 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps, 15reps

Seated DB curls

3 sets, 15 reps, 12 reps, 12 reps

Single arm overhead DB kickbacks

3 sets, 15 reps, 12 reps, 12 reps

Cable curls

3 sets, 15 reps, 12 reps, 12 reps (paused at the top for a second)

rope push downs

2 sets, 15 reps each set

bar push downs,

2 sets, 15 reps each set

40mins on cross trainer, done.

Everything going okay at the moment, im thinkin of knockin my carbs back a little more tho next week, instead of havin 100gs oats each serving, im goin to have 75gs each serving and then dependin on how things go, 2 weeks after that ill probs knock back the serving before training to 50gs but keep my mornin serving the same at 75gs, but like i say, will see how things go. Energy levels are fine at the moment, no problems there, if anythin, i feel a little bloated after my 4pm shake! :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate, bet you were pumped to fvck after that! 

I quite like doing high reps, done it today for legs and fvck me I've never had such a pump in them before :lol:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Good workout mate, bet you were pumped to fvck after that!
> 
> I quite like doing high reps, done it today for legs and fvck me I've never had such a pump in them before :lol:


Cheers mate, yeh, was a good session, trained legs lastnight, 15 reppers, i was sweatin like a b1tch on like my second exersize haha


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Last nights legs sesh;

Squat

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

120kg x 15

70kg x 15

Leg press

3 sets, 15 reps each set (cnt remember how many plates but increased the weight each set)

Leg Extentions

40kg x 15 (pause at the top)

45kg x 15

50kg x 15

45kg x 15 (pause at the top)

Stiff leg deadlift

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Lying leg curl

2 sets, 15 reps each set

calf raises (supersetted with bodyweight calf raises)

4 sets, 15 reps each set

40mins on cross trainer, done!

I found this session really draining, think its because i missed out my oats before i trained!

40mins cardio done this morning, Trainin shoulders and abs tonight, get some pics up this weekend hopefully. :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Last nights shoulders & abs session;

Smith machine shoulder press

4 sets of 15

1 set of 12

Seated DB press

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Seated raises

2 sets, 15 reps each set (felt sh1te so went for standing instead)

standing lat raises

4 sets, 15 reps each set (this was a great few sets, had veins poppin out everywhere, great pump!)

Front raises

2 sets, 15 reps each set

Upright row with EZ Bar

3 sets, 15 reps each set

Machine shrugs

5 sets, 15 reps each set

Abs

weighted crunches (10kg)

3 sets of 15

hanging leg raises

3 sets of 20

40mins on cross trainer and was done! went home, had my chicken & veg and whatched the match, and what a pile of sh1te that was!

Done my 40mins this morning, really looking forward to my carb up tommorrow!! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

2nd cardio session.....done!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fair play mate, both great sessions.

15 reps with 120kg on the squat is fantastic, can't wait till I can get that much out with that weight!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i used to hate cardio but i found a way to make it very easy, all i do is play on bfbc2 online while on the exercise bike, before i was struggling to do 40 mins, now i can do an hour with ease, it only feels like 10 mins.

just thought id ask as im cutting too, what do you think to a strength training program while cutting, like the 5x5 routine? any point in trying it, im getting stronger anyway so the diet isnt really affecting my lifts.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im not really sure about the strength trainin while cutting mate, i have just been advised to stick to how reps mainly. Im doing a lot a isolation exersizes, trying to shape the muscle i have, i will be going back to heavy compound lifting style after i have finished my cut when i start eating more and when i want to pack on some size.

I think if you are cutting you should stick to higher reps and save the major heavy stuff for when you want to add size and strength, one of the reasons being that if your dieting you aint gonna have the energy to be lifting as heavy, but thats just my opinion mate, good luck.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

looking good mate,, keep it up,, just been having a read thru your journal as im going to be cutting soon,, not for competition tho just for personal preferance


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

bravo9 said:


> looking good mate,, keep it up,, just been having a read thru your journal as im going to be cutting soon,, not for competition tho just for personal preferance


Cheers mate, yeh im the same, not got a comp in mind just doin it for me, to see if ive got what it take to get in condition. Good luck with the cut mate.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Its monday morning and had a sh1t start to the week already. Got up this morning to do my cradio as usual on the bike, then 8 mins into it, one of the fkin pedals snapped off, had a go at fixing it but the thread has gone on it, its fked, so i had to get my trainers on and go joggin the streets for 40 mins, shins were hurtin, quads were stiff, was well p1ssed off!

Got home had a shower and looked in the mirror, felt like i looked sh1te, feel like the last 2 weeks have been worth fuk all, probs just me bein a mard **** but anyway, then put my work pants on and they felt tight and uncomfy, probably cause i had my carb load yesterday and thats why i feel fat and watery!

Luckily theres a swimming baths 1/2 mile from where i live so looks like im gonna ave to get the old speedos out and go for a swim in the morning til i get my bike fixed!

Think im just feelin a bit guilty coz i ate a bit of sh1t yesterday, gonna keep the next carb up a bit cleaner. Ive lowered my carbs a little today, goin to have 50gs of oats before trainin instead of 100gs, going to keep it like this for now and see how things go, just a speady reduce number of carbs over the next coming weeks.

Well, rant over! Took some pics lastnight anyway so will post them up tonight so you can see how i am doing. Gonna train chest and abs tonight :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well considering the sh1t morning, had a decent afternoon, got an early dart at work and was in the gym for half 3, session went like this;

Incline DB Press

16kg x 15 (warm up)

26kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

20kg x 15

Decline DB Press

30kg x 15

30kg x 14

22kg x 15

Flat flys

16kg x 15

16kg x 15

18kg x 15

18kg x 15

DB Pull overs

60lb x 15

60lb x 15

65lb x 15

Dips

BW for 3 sets (cant remember number of reps i got)

Cable cross over

1 set x 20-25 reps (just get that extra pump at end of workout)

Abs

Weighted crunches (10kg)

4 sets of 15 reps (these are gettin easier)

Hanging leg raises

3 sets of 15 reps

1 set of 20 reps

40 mins cardio, done!!

:thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

And here are some progress shots as promiced;

These were takin lastnight, cold and on refeed day.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lats and legs looking awesome buddy!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Lats and legs looking awesome buddy!


Cheers matey, i think my chest & calves need the most work at the moment! :whistling:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

40mins cardio session done this morning, went swimming and managed 40 lengths, not bad, got a propper pump in my rear delts too! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained back & rear delts tonight;

Wide grip pull downs

3 sets of 15

1 set of 12

Close grip cable row

4 sets of 15 (increase weight each set)

T-Bar row

30kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 12

75kg x 12

Single arm machine rows

2 sets of 15

2 sets of 12

Rear delts

Bent over DB raises

3 sets, 20, 15, 15 (just wasent feelin these tonight, couldnt get good contraction, felt sh1t, i really struggle with my rear delts :confused1: )

Low pulley rows (face pulls)

3 sets of 15

40mins on cross trainer and was done. Training arms tomorrow.

I will be going fast paced walking tomorrow mornin as my bike is still waitin to be repaired, was going to go swimming agen but dont fancy payin £4 every morning to go for a swim!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

40mins cardio done this morning, did some interval kind of training, theres a field at the back my house so went on there, walked round, jogged round, sprinted round, walked . . . . . and so. Was pretty good, just get bad shin splints tho!

To those who have cut before, how long roughly does it take for your skin to tighten up? My mid section is feeling more firm, but the lower part of my stomach is really quite soft and floppy. Really wanna get this down.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/13379-timed-carbs.html

Just had a read of this and thinking about changing my diet approach, had anyone tried this on here, if so, what were the results like?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained arms tonight;

EZ Bar curls

10kg each side x 15

12.5kg each side x 15

15kg each side x 15

17.5kg each side x 12

Skull crushers

10kg each side x 15

15kg each side x 15

15kg each side x 12

15kg each side x 10

Seated curls

14kg x 15, x 15, x 15

Standing tricep kick backs

10kg x 15

14kg x 12, x 10

10kg x 10

Cable curls

3 sets, 15, 15, 12

V-Bar pushdowns

3 sets of 15 reps

drop set of 12 reps on rope push downs

40mins on cross trainer and was done.

Didnt manage any cardio this mornin coz my bike was stil broke and didnt want to go runnin coz my shins are shattered from yesterdays run, dnt think runnin is my thing, shins really hurt, anyway the bike is fixed now so all systems go in the morning.

Diet will be changing as of monday because i dnt feel like i am shifting much weight considering the amount of work i am putting into it so im goin to give 'timed carbing' ago. Diet is going to be somethin like this;

6am - 40mins cardio on stationary bike

7am - 6 whole eggs, multivit, vit c, 2 x fish oils

10am - 2 scoops whey & 1tbls peanut butter or (hand full of nuts, not too sure on weight yet)

1pm - 200gs chicken & portion of brocolli & 2 x fish oils

4pm - 2 scoops whey & hand full of nuts

5pm - train

6.30pm ish - 1 large scoop of waxy maise & 2 scoops whey

(need to get some maltodextin instead im thinkin, have 2 scoops of that then wait 40mins or so and then have my 2 scoops of whey)

7.30pm - 200gs chicken & portion of brocolli & 1tbls of paenut butter & maybe 40gs oats, something to give me 30ish gs of carbs

10pm - 2 scoops casein

If any1 can add anythin to this please let me knw what you think, cheers.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got in from a legs session,

Leg Ext

5 sets, 15 reps each set, increase weight each set

Leg press

4 sets, 15 reps ezch set, increasing weight

Squat

100kg x 15, x 15

SLDL

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg curl

4 sets, 15, 15, 15, 12

Standing calf raise

5 sets of 15, then drop set at the end

40mins on cross trainer, done!

Gonna train shoulders and abs in the morning and i am definatly goin to give that new diet a go starting monday.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Right, got the new diet sussed for monday now. Worked out my fats, protein, carbs etc. Im weighin approx 190lb so ive worked out my stats according to having 1.5g of protein per 1lb bodyweight and 40% of food intake to come from fats, this works out at 285gs protein & 110ish gs of fat.

I will be having carbs only after i train; 30gs and will see how things progress. Goin to be having one carb up/refeed day on either sat or sundays (not sure wether to go dirty or clean on this) Diet will be along the lines of;

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs, fish oils, multivit, vit c

Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey & hand full of nuts

Meal 3 - 200-220gs chicken with either brocolli or salad, 2 x fish oils

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey with 5g MP Creatine mono & hand full of nuts

Train (following by 2 scoops whey & 1 scoop waxy maise starch, approx 50gs & 5gs of MP creatine mono)

Meal 5 - 200-220gs chicken, brocolli, 40gs of instant oats, 1tbls of PB, 2 x fish oils & multivit & 3 x CNP's BCAA's

Meal 6 - 2 scoops casein


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained shoulders and abs this morning, n had a wicked sessoin!

Standing lat raises (pre exhaust)

8kg x 15 (warm up)

12kg x 15

14kg x 15, 15, 15

Seated DB press

18kg x 15

20kg x 15

22kg x 15

26kg x 13

26kg x 12 followed by a drop set, think it was 16kgs to failure

Front raises

EZ Bar Kai Green style 




10kg each side x 15, x 15

DB front raise

12kg x 15

Single arm lat raises

2 sets, 15 reps each

Cable upright row

3 sets, 15 reps (increase weight each set)

DB Shrugs

20kg x 15

60lb x 15, x 15

65lb x 15

abs

hangin leg raises, weighted crunches & decline sit ups

3 sets of 15

40mins on crosstrainer and was done.

Having a high carb day tomorrow, im in two minds what to do about it, some people go all out crazy and eat everything in site, like a 10,000kal binge and stil loose weight, others have a sensible, clean carb up, hmmmm what to do.......


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a carb up yesterday. Had a pack of wine gums, big bar of Galaxy, 3 cans of coke, Ben & Jerry's ice cream, some strawberry ice cream, few pints and some other stuff. Was niiiiiiiice


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> I had a carb up yesterday. Had a pack of wine gums, big bar of Galaxy, 3 cans of coke, Ben & Jerry's ice cream, some strawberry ice cream, few pints and some other stuff. Was niiiiiiiice


Sounds tempting mate!

You been doin that once a week throught ur cut? What has ur weight loss been like?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

ste08 said:


> Sounds tempting mate!
> 
> You been doin that once a week throught ur cut? What has ur weight loss been like?


Yeah mate, once a week.

It can't be doing me any harm, I'm down 10.25 lbs in 4 weeks now


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah mate, once a week.
> 
> It can't be doing me any harm, I'm down 10.25 lbs in 4 weeks now


Semms to working for you mate, it works for many, i read what weeman has on his cheat day, and fookinelle, hes goes all out! think im might have a bash myself tomorrow. Bring on the ice cream & cookies haha :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Havent updated this for a couple of days due to working late and other things, so heres where im up to. Had my carb up on sunday, didnt go too crazy, kept it reasonably clean, bar the KFC! haha;

meal 1 - 100gs oats with milk & 2 scoops whey

meal 2 - large tuna & sweetcorn wholemeal baguette & activia yogourt

meal 3 - 3 wheetabix & tsp sugar

meal 4 - KFC & ice cream

meal 5 - 100gs oats & chicken 'n' pepper kebab squewers (on the bbq)

Had the odd biscuit and odd crisp in here n there but that was about it.

So, monday trained chest & abs, had to go to a different gym due to being stuck in traffic on the M60 for nearly 3 hours! B**tard!

I did;

Incline DB press, 4 sets, 15,15,12,10

Decline DB press, 3 sets, 12, 12, 12

Flat flys, 2 sets, 15, 15

Incline flys, 2 sets, 15, 15

DB Pull overs, 3 sets, 15, 15, 15

Cable cross overs, 3 sets, 15, 12, 12

abs

weighted cruches & hangin leg raises, 4 sets of each

and then finished off with 40mins on a sweaty old bike! great!

Cant really write up the weights as they were rusty as fck n i didnt even know what they weighted, just had a feel of a few and went for i thought was around the correct weight.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tonights back & rear delts sesh;

straight bar pull downs

4 sets, 15, 15, 12, 12

Deadlift (not done this for approx 5/6weeks)

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

150kg x 5

170kg x 5

180kg x 3

(was really quite chuffed with this considering the low carb diet etc, my PB is 200kg for 1 rep so it doesnt look like ive lost much strength on my DL)

DB rows

60lb x 15

70lb x 15

80lb x 15

95lb x 15

Cable row (v bar)

4 sets of 15

Face pulls

4 sets of 15

Bent over DB rears

3 sets of 15

40mins on cross trainer, done!! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained arms lastnight;

Straight bar curls

10kg each side x 15 x 15

12.5kg each side x 15

15kg each side x 12

Skulls

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 15

15kg x 12, x 12

DB curls

3 sets of 15

single arm kick backs

4sets, 15, 12, 10, 15

Cable curls

3 sets of 15

straight bar push downs

4 sets of 15

abs at end,

weighted crunches, leg raises, torso turn (does ur obliques)

2 sets of 15, and 1 set of 20 on all.

40mins cross trainer and done.

Thinking of maybe startin some ephadrine next week, any ideas on what doesages?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just come in from a harsh legs sesh,

Leg ext - 4 sets, 15 reps each

Squat - 60kg x 15, 100kg x 15, 110kg x 15, 120kg x 15

Lunges (bar) - 40kg, 3 sets of 10 reps each leg

Leg curl - 5 sets, 15 reps each (increasing weight)

Inner thigh machine - 3 sets of 15

Standin calf raises - 5 sets of 15, supersetted with bodyweight calf raises

40mins on cross trainer.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fvcking awesome squatting mate fair play! Reps for you my friend


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Fvcking awesome squatting mate fair play! Reps for you my friend


Cheers matey, im not so bad on my squats, when i was in my bulkin phase and strongman trainin i got upto 200kg, only for one rep tho :thumb:

Looks like ur my only follower on here mate, cheers for the comments bro. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

ste08 said:


> Cheers matey, im not so bad on my squats, when i was in my bulkin phase and strongman trainin i got upto 200kg, only for one rep tho :thumb:
> 
> Looks like ur my only follower on here mate, cheers for the comments bro. :thumbup1:


Yeah you're squatting's great man. Are you natty? You probably said somewhere but I can't remember lol.

No probs mate. I'm training chest and bi's tomorrow so feel free to pop into my journal and have a look too


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah you're squatting's great man. Are you natty? You probably said somewhere but I can't remember lol.
> 
> No probs mate. I'm training chest and bi's tomorrow so feel free to pop into my journal and have a look too


Nope, i aint a natty anymore mate, Ive done two courses, first one last yr and second one this year, 2nd course was most effective.

Its shoulders for me tomorrow then its weekend, bring on the sunday carb up  !!

Yeah Ill check out ur journal mate, see whats happenin over ur side.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained shoulders today,

Seated DB press

14kg x 15 (warm up)

18kg x 15 (warm up)

22kg x 15

26kg x 15

28kg x 13, x 12

Standing lat raises

12kg x 15

14kg x 15

16kg x 15, x 15

10kg x 15 (drop set)

Standing Barbell strict press (not done this for agggggggggges!)

40kg x 12, x 12, x 12

Upright row, 3 sets of 15

DB shrugs

60lb x 15

70lb x 15

80lb x 15, x 15

Trained abs aswell at the end, just same as usual, weighted crunches, hangin leg raises. Could do with startin to through some movements for my obliques next week.

40mins on crosstrainer and done.

Was megga pumped off this session, shoulders were lookin really round and have got a lot more shape to them now, think i might pop sum progress pics up this weekend as this is week 4 end.

I am also considering dropping my protein a little as i am havin approx 330gs at the moment, i think i need to be having around the 280ish mark. Gunna jump on the scales aswel tommorrow and see whats happenin there.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Right im pi55ed off, need some advice.

Woke up this mornin and stepped on the scales to see where i am at, my starting weight 4 weeks ago 13st 10lb, i am not 13st 8lb!

2lb loss in 4 weeks, what the fck is goin on, I have stuck to my diet like crazy and done cardio twice a day at 40mins each session!

I am looking visably leaner but just don t understand this, could it be the winstrol makin me hold some water?

Could really do with some advice on this, this totally disheartened me this morning and havent bothered with my AM cardio :cursing:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone??


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ah chick ! that's a horrid feeling ...but dont give up ....post a thread for that specifically and you will get some feedback ! I just popped in to see your progress .... which appeared to be going very well ....like me, everything was hunky dory until you got on the scales haha

just do a quick breakdown of what you are on, eating and cardio - someone might spot something and be able to help


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i wouldnt worry about it, maybe holding water or even put some muscle on, ive been dieting and in the past couple of weeks i have lost 1% bf (calliper reading) but my weight has gone up at least 4kg?

plus loosing fat but gaining weight is every bodybuilders dream isnt it?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I was annoyed this morning too, only lost 0.5 lbs this week. MIGHT of built a bit of muscle perhaps but that's quite unlikely when cutting, but who knows. But 10.75 lbs in 5 weeks is still on track so I'm just gonna down the carbs a little bit on my training days and start taking my ECA tablets again. I stopped because I think it was effecting my sleeping a bit, but gonna take both early in the morning. Hoping to be 3 lbs down next week. Don't worry man, what kind of diet you following? Could you try lowering the carbs a bit?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> ah chick ! that's a horrid feeling ...but dont give up ....post a thread for that specifically and you will get some feedback ! I just popped in to see your progress .... which appeared to be going very well ....like me, everything was hunky dory until you got on the scales haha
> 
> just do a quick breakdown of what you are on, eating and cardio - someone might spot something and be able to help


Cheers for that jem lol

Everythin was 'hunky dory' as you say til i jumped on the scales!

Ill start another thread and see if anyone can see any problems. Just gotta keep head strong! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> i wouldnt worry about it, maybe holding water or even put some muscle on, ive been dieting and in the past couple of weeks i have lost 1% bf (calliper reading) but my weight has gone up at least 4kg?
> 
> plus loosing fat but gaining weight is every bodybuilders dream isnt it?


yeh u'd think it would be every bodybuildrs dream wouldnt ya, but it just seems a lil too good to be true! I think the only thing i could be doin wrong is maybe eatin too much protein, either that or i am puttin muscle on and loosin fat, thus havin a stable weight on the scales :confused1:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I was annoyed this morning too, only lost 0.5 lbs this week. MIGHT of built a bit of muscle perhaps but that's quite unlikely when cutting, but who knows. But 10.75 lbs in 5 weeks is still on track so I'm just gonna down the carbs a little bit on my training days and start taking my ECA tablets again. I stopped because I think it was effecting my sleeping a bit, but gonna take both early in the morning. Hoping to be 3 lbs down next week. Don't worry man, what kind of diet you following? Could you try lowering the carbs a bit?


I dont think i can lower the carbs much more mate, im already on a very low carb diet 6 days a week and just have a carb up one day a week (sundays). Diet is currently,

meal 1 - 6 whole eggs, 2 fish oils, multivit & vit c (36gs protein, 27gs fat)

meal 2 - 2 scoops whey & hand full of nuts (45gs protein, 25ish gs fat)

meal 3 - 200gs chicken & mixed peppers, slither of salad cream, 2 fish oils (45gs protein)

meal 4 - same as meal 2 (45gs protein, 25ish gs fat)

train

meal 5 - 2 scoops whey & 1 scoop of waxy maise & 3x BCAA caps (after trainin) (45gs protein, 44gs carbs)

meal 6 - 200gs chicken & small portion of brocolli & 1tbls Peanut butter, 2 fish oils, multivit & vit c (45gs protein, 25ish gs fat)

meal 7 - 2 scoops of casein (MP Instant milk protein) (45gs protein)

And thats it!

Totals;

Protein - 306gs

Fat - 102gs

Carbs - 44gs

Cardio is pre meal 1 & immediatley after training, 40mins each sesh.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Its CARB day!! :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok back on diet today, didnt do any cardio over the weekend, just chilled out and gave my body a rest. Stuck to the diet on sat and had a high carb day yesterday, this consisted of;

100gs oats & 2 scoops whey

2 large tuna & sweetcorn wholemeal muffins & 1/2 of flapjack

6 or 7 custard cream biscuits

1/2 chicken, chips & coleslaw (yep, Nandos!)

50gs oats

chicken tikka kebab on pitta

bag of haribo jelly babies

bag of cadburys clusters

100gs oats

Woke up feeling a bit ****ty today, flat, fat & watery, the bloat should go down over the next couple of days tho.

40mins cardio done this morning and will be training chest and abs later.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tonights chest sesh,

Flat flys (pre exhaust - never tired this before on chest)

12kg x 15,

16kg x 15

18kg x 15

20kg x 15

Incline DB press

60lb x 15

65lb x 15, x 15

Decline DB

50lb x 15

60lb x 15, 12

Decline flys (this felt like a really good movement, got a really good squeeze on my chest)

16kg x 15, x 15

Dips, BW x 12, x 12, x 9 (gettin better at these)

Cable Crossovers 3 sets of 15

Also threw in some hangin leg raises at the end

40mins on crosstrainer, done!

Despite feeling bloated and fat i got a couple of comments in the gym tonight which perked me up a bit, maybe it is working haha :thumbup1:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Trained bk and rear delts tonight, thought id try somethin different and trained rear delts first rather than last as i feel that this area is lagging a lil. It went like this,

Reverse bent over flys, 5 sets of 15 (10's, 12's, 12's 12's 14's)

Face pulls, 4 sets of 15

Then back,

Wide grip pull downs, 5 sets 15, 15, 15, 12, 10

Bent over row, 3 sets of 15

Cable row with V-Bar, 3 sets of 15

65kg, 75kg, 85kg (got upto a decent weight on this tonight, almost a full stack)

DB row, 3 sets of 15 (70lb, 85lb, 85lb)

Abs

weighted crunches & hangin leg raises, 3 sets of 20

40mins crosstrainer.

As of tomorrow i am thinkin of cutting out my Waxy Maise after trainin and simply just have 2 scoops of whey, i dont feel like i am benefitting much from it, if anythin, makes me feel bloated and fat after a decent workout.

Forgot to take my chicken out of the freezer this mornin so im on extra lean mince meat squeezed into burgers and put under the grill with brocolli and lil chilli source, yummmmy!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

BOOM, trained arms tonight, was feelin strong!

Barbell curls,

10s each side x 15

12.5 each side x 15

15 each side x 15

17.5 each side x 15 (PB)

Skull crushers

10s each side x 15

15 each side x 15

17.5 each side x 15

20 each side x 10 (PB)

Bisep curls, 3sets of 15

standing DB tricep extention, 3sets of 15

cable curls, 3 sets, 15, 10, 15, drop set to failure

cable push downs, 4 sets of 15 (full stack)

40mins on crosstrainer.

I lowered my intake a little today, just had 1 scoop of whey after trainin. Think i am goin to lower intake a lil over the next few days as i think i may be over eating for my size.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Aye up everyone. Havent updated this for sometime as i think it was gettin a bit boring and the thread wasent gettin much intrest, anyways heres my update.

Im stil in the cutting phase, sitting at 12st 7lb and looking a whole lot leaner. Feeling great, got one more week left on the cut then im off to egypt then, wen i get back its bulkin time! 

Got a few thoughts on what gear im gunna run, this wil be my third course. Think im going to react a lot better to it this time round as i havent took gear before when ive been this lean so should be able to keep a closer eye on changes to my body.

My plan is to start a bulk (ish) in early october til approx march time, see how im looking then wanna go into contest prep mode and go in for my first show around may (ish) time, but wil see how things go.

Will post up some pics this weekend so you can see how im looking at the moment.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to hear you're still posting, was wondering where you went lol.

Be good to see pics mate, keep hitting it hard!


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Nicely done mate, get some pics up, i'm cutting myself at the moment and am aiming to lose about a stone and a half, would be interesting to see what your weight loss looks like!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Good to hear you're still posting, was wondering where you went lol.
> 
> Be good to see pics mate, keep hitting it hard!


Yeh mate, stil posting just give it a break for a bit. Still bin hitting it hard! its been 11 weeks now, been on ot for about 9weeks of that, had a week off coz i had a cold about a month agoand just had the odd day off here n there but other that, ive stuck to it like glue! lol hows urs goin mate?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

rfc said:


> Nicely done mate, get some pics up, i'm cutting myself at the moment and am aiming to lose about a stone and a half, would be interesting to see what your weight loss looks like!


Cheers mate, yeh gunna try n get some pics up over this weekend, my girlfriend is working at the mo, so gunna wait for her to get in and take a couple.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a quick update, things are changing quite fast now, its mad. Woke up this morning and im now sitting at 12st 5lb, thats another 2lb loss in the last couple of days.

Had a full no carb week this week 'apart from the milk in my coffee's'

Havin a carb up 2morrow, only having a small carb up tho coz if i go a bit mad with it the water bloat is bad and just feel **** and fatty on the monday morning.

Got 6 days left on diet now so gotta keep things tight!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got my mum to take a couple of pics so you can see where im at. Lighting is pretty ****, gunna take some propper one's later. Well, here ya go...


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

ste08 said:


> Yeh mate, stil posting just give it a break for a bit. Still bin hitting it hard! its been 11 weeks now, been on ot for about 9weeks of that, had a week off coz i had a cold about a month agoand just had the odd day off here n there but other that, ive stuck to it like glue! lol hows urs goin mate?


Good man, glad to hear it  

Yeah my cut went pretty well, finished nw though and I'm going to slowly lean bulk up to 15 stone. If I can get there with my bodyfat 15% or under I'd be pretty happy. Just for the record though, I definetely prefered the keto diet for fat loss than low carbs :thumb:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ive never really give keto diet ago before, suppose my diet hasent been far off keto judgin by the ammount of carbs ive been on tho, Its all good.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking great in the pics btw


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just read through the complete journal. Amazing transformation is such a short time. I will be delighted if I acheive half your results next year. REPS!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys. Ive learnt quite a bit about my body over the past 2/3months. Ive learnt that every1's body is different and that you dont have to eat what you read in the magazines etc, so many amount of carbs, fats protein etc, you need to mess around with it and find what works for you.

I was clearly over eating for my size and the weight simply wasent going, soon as i lowered my intake, the weight started to come off. Great learning curve. I think that wen i come to bulking again, im going to go a bit easier on the carbs and not just jump straight in at 350/400gs of carbs per day lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ste08 said:


> Just got my mum to take a couple of pics so you can see where im at. Lighting is pretty ****, gunna take some propper one's later. Well, here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 43654
> View attachment 43656
> View attachment 43660


Amazing progress Ste :thumbup1:


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

xpower said:


> Amazing progress Ste :thumbup1:


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## MrEverson (Aug 24, 2010)

Reading through made me get a load of motivation, great transformation mate.


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah looking good mate, loads more definition and doesn't look like you lost any size


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

amazing mate! well played! so how long did this transformation take? i think by the end of my bulk i will be a similar body fat to you are before you started cutting (hopefully)


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

james4d said:


> amazing mate! well played! so how long did this transformation take? i think by the end of my bulk i will be a similar body fat to you are before you started cutting (hopefully)


Thanks for the comments everyone.

I started the diet the first week in June mate, so approx 12 weeks ago. Id say ive stuck to it for a good 10 weeks of that, had a cold for a week and missed the odd gym session here n there, other than that i've been really focused on it.

The real test is going to be in my next bulk, wanna try and stay as lean as possible through it not let myself get like i was previously.

Good luck for your cut James :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate, check into my journal if you have time as i would like as much advice of everyone! i cant wait for my cut, bu my main objective for now is getting some proper size!


----------

